# setup thoughts



## salmonpink (Apr 6, 2012)

My question is has anyone used anything found in ur yard ir woods for ur enclosure. I found a piece of bark behind my house i wanna use. How can i ensure i can use it with out the worrys of a infest..


----------



## Giygas (Apr 6, 2012)

Ideally you shouldnt use any organic material as decor that you just found outside. There is a way to steralize, but I think its a waste of time. You'll find cork bark at nurseries as well as most pet stores. They're safer and much cleaner for your T. HTH

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kanito107 (Apr 6, 2012)

your best best would be baking, or boiling the piece of wood, i do it all the time,


----------



## salmonpink (Apr 6, 2012)

I would asume u could freeze it also


----------



## grayzone (Apr 6, 2012)

freezing it COULD work maybe? if that is the route you choose keep people posted on how it works. I still think baking/boiling would sterilize better, and agree that corkbark is BEST.. i have yet to witness cork bark mold in the duration of time ive been using it.


----------



## Curious jay (Apr 7, 2012)

grayzone said:


> freezing it COULD work maybe? if that is the route you choose keep people posted on how it works. I still think baking/boiling would sterilize better, and agree that corkbark is BEST.. i have yet to witness cork bark mold in the duration of time ive been using it.


I agree with the non mold on cork bark I spent about £30 on some nice wood to go into my setups got them all laid out in the enclosures the coco was still a bit damp and within a week i noticed heavy mold on the bottom of the wood removed it and replaced with cork bark... Problem free.

A lot of people use stuff from around the area without sterilising i mean they have nothing sterilised for them in the wild it all depends on preference IMO.


----------



## Spinster (Apr 7, 2012)

salmonpink said:


> I would asume u could freeze it also


Depends on your climate. Most outdoor bugs/parasites/spores can survive a freeze if you live somewhere that has hard freezes during winter. 

Personally I'd sooner use cork bark, it's less likely to mold up or carry parasites. I've got cork bark in my ball python's enclosure. It's been there for 11 years through varying levels of humidity and damp substrate, and still looks like the day I brought it home.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lopez (Apr 7, 2012)

I would just brush it off and use it as it is to be honest. They don't live in a sterile environment in the wild....

Baked some peat once, many years ago. What a waste of time!


----------



## Giygas (Apr 7, 2012)

Lopez said:


> I would just brush it off and use it as it is to be honest. They don't live in a sterile environment in the wild....
> 
> Baked some peat once, many years ago. What a waste of time!


Your statement is true, but from experience, brushing off a hefty chunk of wood isnt enough...crack it open and you'll find a whole biodiversity right inside it, worst cases fungi and even nematodes. OP, just get some cork bark, its easier to work with and very easy to cut with a small saw or even giving it a good whack with a hammer 

-Gabe


----------



## swithers (Apr 7, 2012)

Spinster said:


> Depends on your climate. Most outdoor bugs/parasites/spores can survive a freeze if you live somewhere that has hard freezes during winter.
> 
> Personally I'd sooner use cork bark, it's less likely to mold up or carry parasites. I've got cork bark in my ball python's enclosure. It's been there for 11 years through varying levels of humidity and damp substrate, and still looks like the day I brought it home.


As someone in Canada I was going to say that. Freezing won't get rid of a lot of stuff up here, even some of the insects can live through a good freeze.


----------



## salmonpink (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for ur replys.  I wont chance it  ill just buy cork bark


----------



## Giygas (Apr 7, 2012)

Smart move ^.^
I'de love to see a photo of your set up once your done


----------



## grayzone (Apr 7, 2012)

and DONT WORRY if you see your L.p "chewing" on it one day... its what they do. Ive seen just about all my ts "chew" on it cork bark at one point or another


----------



## SamuraiSid (Apr 7, 2012)

let it sit 48 hours in a solution of water and bleach, as per the bleach instructions.
Let it air dry for 2 days.
4 hour boil in plain water.
2 hours in the oven at 200 degrees, but you have to keep an eye on it.

I had a peice of drift wood in my very moist emp. scorpion tank for 1.5 years without a single sign of mold. I did end up chucking it when I cleaned out the enclosure, though.

My use of the bleach, boil, bake method might come off as extremely anal to some, but it works.


----------



## Nebulosa (Apr 7, 2012)

I have used wood found in the field in various (mostly herp) enclosures.  In those, I've never had a problem.   It is, however, a dry environment (both in the field where I found the wood and in the enclosures I've used them in).  I can see how molds, fungus, and invertebrates could be an issue, however, especially in a humid environment.  Although I do nothing other than some light surface cleaning, one sterilization method that I've attempted a few times is microwave.  I've been told that this isn't a good idea though, as there may be a fire risk.  When doing it, I always made sure to watch carefully for any sign of fire/trouble.  Never had a problem though.  Not sure why there would be any more risk of fire in doing this with a piece of wood than would be with doing it with some foods.  Anyhow, wondering if anyone else has ever tried the microwave to kill the nasties and what their experience was...


----------



## salmonpink (Apr 7, 2012)

I just found a piece of bark that would have sat grest in the corner to mske a hide. But ill just takw the safe route. I have plenty of time. Its just a sling. I have a square 90 gsllon that will be perfect giving his future size im just gonna start getting it the way i want it


----------



## SamuraiSid (Apr 7, 2012)

Im thinking a 90 gallon is too big for any T


----------



## SC Tarantulas (Apr 7, 2012)

> I have a square 90 gsllon that will be perfect giving his future size im just gonna start getting it the way i want it


90 gallons.... WOW! You might as well just convert one of your bedrooms into one big enclosure. LOL! JK. If you want to put a T in a 90 gallon tank then go for it.


----------



## salmonpink (Apr 7, 2012)

Well i plan to put plants and stuff in there to make it as natural as possible


----------



## syndicate (Apr 7, 2012)

Let it dry in the sun for a couple days..Boiling,baking and all that is not necessary in my opinion!Just make sure you dry it out thoroughly so there's not any critters like ant colonies living inside it! 
-Chris


----------



## Jared781 (Apr 7, 2012)

I heard some people boil pieces of wood found outside! i personally just use cork bark!


----------



## salmonpink (Apr 8, 2012)

Ok  instead of a new thread ill post it here. In my sling container i have a small piece of cork bark. When i throw a cricket in there he drags it and eats on top the cork bark. Its a lp is this normal or does he not like eco earth


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 8, 2012)

T's eat where they want to. It's probably its "eating spot" - nothing weird about it.


----------



## grayzone (Apr 8, 2012)

storm is right.. they eat where they want, and 8 out of 10 times, it will be in..on..or around its hide with L.p ...... once its big enough you will start seeing it web its "place mat" all around its hide as well..   the reason it does this IMO is because out of its whole enclosure the hide is where it feels safest.  the web is probably already there, just not heavy. it will feel ANY disturbance that gets close. it sets it on alert. OH MAN.. just wait till its larger... i really want to get another L.p. AMAZING tarantulas.. im excited just thinkin about yours. id order a sling or two after this post, but i just sold my 2nd MM about a month ago and the guy i sold him to said id either get hooked up with a few, or at LEAST a deep discount


----------



## salmonpink (Apr 8, 2012)

Lol yes it does have a little web  i thought it was mold at first but closer inspection its a web. But im excited to.


----------

